# Phrag. Eumelia Arias



## silence882 (Sep 26, 2016)

My Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii) has finally bloomed on its second growth. This is the first to bloom from a flask I got from Orchid Inn 5 years ago. Many of the plants spiked on their first growths last year but they all blasted. I think it was too little light. I've got 4 more in low/high spike coming.


The bloom has a NS of 6.9 cm.




The plant photo is deceptive as the spike leans toward the camera so it makes the bloom look larger than it really is.




--Stephen


----------



## trdyl (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice and congrats on blooming it!

So how large is the bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice! Love that pouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, that pouch is great. Will be anxious to see the others when they bloom.


----------



## abax (Sep 26, 2016)

Good growing. I have one that's never even pretended
to spike for me. Anything special you do that promotes
blooming?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2016)

Sweet flower.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 27, 2016)

abax said:


> Good growing. I have one that's never even pretended
> to spike for me. Anything special you do that promotes
> blooming?



What worked for me is curling up on the ground in the fetal position while gently rocking back and forth muttering 'Why won't you bloom'.


----------



## abax (Sep 27, 2016)

I can do that! Angst is my specialty. I can't wait to see
the others bloom. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2016)

Forget that! I will pay him to come roll around on my floors!


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2016)

[email protected]! BTW, how's your half of my plant
doing? Any inclination to spike? Talking dirty to it yet?
It won't be shocked, believe me (as donald says).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2016)

Which plant was that? :crazy: we receive about 5 - 10 plants per week.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Forget that! I will pay him to come roll around on my floors!



$400/hour. No guarantees.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2016)

The EA division. Please don't lose it in the crowd.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

!!


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 30, 2016)

What a cute flower!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 3, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## silence882 (Oct 16, 2016)

#2 is blooming for the first time on its second growth. 4 More spiking.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 16, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2016)

O.K. I've been rolling and begging with no results. What
next to get such a lovely bloom???


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2016)

OK. How much?!


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice, looks like a mega schlimii!


----------



## silence882 (Oct 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> OK. How much?!


How much is 5 years of patience and heartache worth?



abax said:


> O.K. I've been rolling and begging with no results. What
> next to get such a lovely bloom???



Try a sacrifice to the flower gods? Perhaps of Eric?


----------



## silence882 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is #2 with my schlimii (not the actual parent).


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2016)

Wonderful contrast between the two blooms. EA is so BIG
by comparison. Eric would never volunteer...damn!

*Eric, you have an EA if you haven't lost it in that jungle of
yours. If you have lost it, I'm sending the men in black shirts,
white ties and violin cases after you. They're from New Jersey.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 18, 2016)

That is quite a size difference. Has schlimii's fragrance come through with Eumelia Arias?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2016)

Angela, a Pk hybrid in bloom is worth a bird in the hand.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## silence882 (Oct 18, 2016)

trdyl said:


> That is quite a size difference. Has schlimii's fragrance come through with Eumelia Arias?



No, orchid fragrance is a myth.



abax said:


> Wonderful contrast between the two blooms. EA is so BIG
> by comparison. Eric would never volunteer...damn!
> 
> *Eric, you have an EA if you haven't lost it in that jungle of
> ...



I didn't say anything about having him volunteer.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 18, 2016)

silence882 said:


> No, orchid fragrance is a myth.



Hum... I guess that I have a very good/bad imagination at times then.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2016)

Lots of Phrags have fragrance.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Lots of Phrags have fragrance.





trdyl said:


> Hum... I guess that I have a very good/bad imagination at times then.



People _want_ their orchids to have a fragrance, so they have a fragrance. It's not actually there.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2016)

So, Maxillaria tenuifolia, Bulbophyllum cocoinum and Phrag. schlimii have no scent? I'm interested in what fragrances you actually can detect.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> So, Maxillaria tenuifolia, Bulbophyllum cocoinum and Phrag. schlimii have no scent? I'm interested in what fragrances you actually can detect.



My schlimii doesn't have a fragrance and I haven't been around the other 2. I've got almost exclusively slippers and don't really go to orchid shows.

Therefore, I'm forced to conclude that everyone else is hallucinating.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2016)

No, you just might not be sensitive, schlimii and Hanne Popow smell like a cross between roses and raspberries. Very nice.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> No, you just might not be sensitive, schlimii and Hanne Popow smell like a cross between roses and raspberries. Very nice.



I've got a Manzur la Aldea spiking. Maybe that one will be fragrant.


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 20, 2016)

Further on scent, it is highly dependant on the observer some noses are not able to pick up certain scents unless it is a strong odor. I was trying to point out scented blooms to a fellow enthusiast he couldn't pick up subtle scents on most orchids.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 21, 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Further on scent, it is highly dependant on the observer some noses are not able to pick up certain scents unless it is a strong odor. I was trying to point out scented blooms to a fellow enthusiast he couldn't pick up subtle scents on most orchids.



Very true. Some are very subtle while others will just about knock you over when you walk in to the room.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2016)

I've also noticed that some flowers pulsate their fragrance. Others depend on sunlight, or no light. Interesting group, orchids.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 23, 2016)

For me, most of the Phrags do have scent, sometimes very subtle and most of the time not very pleasant, some Grade are foul-smelling (rotting flesh or urine). Usually the scent is stronger in the morning and just after watering.

From now, only schlimii got a nice sweet scent of rose or raspberry and that nice fragrance can be transmitted in some of its crosses (Hanna Popow, St Ouen …). Some clones are particularly fragrant, I’m having one clone you can enjoy the nice strong fragrance as far as 6 feet from it just after watering.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 23, 2016)

#3 is in bloom. So far these guys have been pretty consistent.








--Stephen


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2016)

How much?


----------



## silence882 (Oct 23, 2016)

NYEric said:


> How much?



Eleventy billion dollars.

Or not. I'll probably sell a couple when they're all done blooming. I'll let you know.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 23, 2016)

Well done.

I hope mine from Sam will bloom for the first time next year.


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2016)

Let me know too if you decide to part with one or two please. Note: I can't afford eleventy million dollars.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2016)

silence882 said:


> I'll probably sell a couple when they're all done blooming. I'll let you know.



Thanks.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 31, 2016)

#4 and #5 are in bloom. Unfortunately the other 3 blasted (again) so these are the last of the bunch.

#5. This has the best form by far of the bunch. The petals haven't reflexed nearly as much as the rest despite being open for several days. It's the most robust plant of the 5 bloomers, so maybe that's why...?




#4. This came out with a wonky pouch. I'll give it another shot.




--Stephen


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2017)

I solved my EA non-blooming problem by buying
one in spike. Looking at the one in spike tells me
the other one that's tagged EA isn't.

Stephen, the color on your flowers is so very
nice. I love those shades of pink.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 3, 2017)

They are all lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2017)

How much?


----------



## silence882 (Jan 31, 2018)

Another one just bloomed. It's been open for 2 days so it'll reflex a bit more. This is my nicest so far.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

